# Got an old MF25



## CDragonworks (Dec 23, 2011)

I picked up an old MF25...it was a working tractor before they parked it for a few years(he used it to mow). It is missing one lift arm and a few other minor parts. I was curious as to what battery is best size wise for a diesal tractor? We tried to start it using a jump off the trucks but it did not turn fast enough. It does roll over! So any help on this is great... Thanks! Cat


----------



## CDragonworks (Dec 23, 2011)

Well finally figured it out...Fifi had starter issues...took the starter apart sanded off rust washed off grime and got the dead beetle out and my hubby filed the brushes a bit...spun nice,bendix flew so put it on Fifi and it spun the motor well...bled the fuel lines going to the cylinders and she fired right up... after sitting for 5+ yrs... WOOOHOO! Now we need to find seals for the top of the tranny and the missing lift arm for the right side! This old 1959 gal purred like a loud kitten!!!!


----------



## CDragonworks (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey anyone have a 25 sitting around that has a good PTO shaft,lever and all...I need one...the idiots who were using it before we got it hit something and sheared it off in the tractor... So I am hunting!


----------

